
The iPhone X UX is a nightmare - mromanuk
https://www.fastcodesign.com/90150025/the-iphone-x-is-a-user-experience-nightmare
======
SirensOfTitan
Around new experiences, I usually allow myself a month or two before I
complain. Before that point, I find it really difficult to separate my brain’s
resistance to change from truly difficult UX.

The issue with this article is that the author is comparing a familiar UX that
they’ve had a decade to understand to a brand new paradigm. I see articles
like this around every new product launch, and I don’t really find them
constructive.

~~~
narrowtux
Reminds me of the Office 2007 design woes. Now that everyone's used to it,
nobody complains any more.

~~~
eitland
They fixed the dumbest part (a menu hidden behind the logo.)

Some got used to it.

Some stopped caring. It doesn't help: they've already decided what's best for
us.

Me: it still annoys me to a certain degree and I'm also happy to see that
companies not only considers alternatives but also actually move to other
products.

------
whizzkid
I had a chance to play with an iPhone X and it was not really a disaster.
Swiping up from the bottom worked without any problem. But it is little too
big to my taste. You can not really use it with one hand. But this changes
person to person.

I am guessing that Apple is investing and working hard on new technologies and
tried to fit some of these new things to iPhone X. This is like a transition
version to new devices that we may see in the future.

When Steve was the boss, Apple's main priority was iPhone. But this has
changed over the years. iPhone became the best phone as intended and now is
the time to work on new things. Like all other phone companies, Apple also
needs to release a new model every year to keep those money flowing into
company. My advise would be that you buy the model that you need, but know
that new things will be coming at much faster pace than ever.

------
thisisit
Here I was hoping for a review from a design site but this article is full of
2nd hand info and extrapolation from the said info.

Looking at the mentioned tweet:
[https://twitter.com/JoannaStern/status/926488246204366854/ph...](https://twitter.com/JoannaStern/status/926488246204366854/photo/1)

Some of the actions like screenshots, notification center, wake etc don't look
much different. Some will need getting used to. The only problem I see is two
button action - volume down + wake for restart.

------
itsdrewmiller
At this point the biggest issue I have with the X is that the home button gave
a clear sense of phone orientation, so I could flip it around immediately if I
picked it up backwards. I've stopped trying to push the home button for
things, but I still have to look at it to tell which way is up.

------
dr_
I think the simplicity of the iPhone X lies in the fact that you don’t have to
use all of the gestures to make the phone work for you. Swiping to go home is
something you get used to relatively quickly, and I personally think faceID is
great for unlocking the phone.

------
jhugg
As the unfortunately named grabcocque pointed out, you’re only really
replacing the simple button press with one gesture. Beyond that you’re
replacing complex uses of the button with gestures. And most of the complex
stuff is non-essential to using the phone.

------
kasperni
Had it for a week now and really like it. All the gestures feel very natural.
And within a couple of hours you have forgotten all about a home button.

------
TYPE_FASTER
I think this points more to the increasing complexity of mobile UI as the
power on these devices increases.

I can tap the trackpad or screen of my Surface Pro with one, two, three, or
four fingers to do different things. In fact, I can configure three and four
finger swipes in all four directions to do different things.

------
galtenberg
Jesus Diaz, hadn't wondered where that guy went - but his consistency is
charming

------
moltar
iPhone SE is the best version released by Apple.

------
grabcocque
Yes, the people of Earth could never grasp the awesome complexity of a new
edge gesture.

Of course the home button was such a simple UX though:

* Press place your finger on it to use Touch ID

* Press once to go the home screen

* Press twice when unlocked to bring up task switching

* Press lock button then press twice to initiate Apple Pay

* Press and hold to talk to Siri

* Press at the same time as the lock button and then release to take a screenshot

Yeah, it was such a SIMPLE bit of UX. If you’re a UX expert arguing for the
supremacy of a verb with at least six overloaded meanings, imho you’re UX
charlatan.

~~~
zimpenfish
> a single new edge gesture

There's at least three - swipe up for home; swipe up halfway and hold for task
switcher; swipe left for previous app. If you've turned on Reachability,
there's also swipe down to activate that.

~~~
grabcocque
The edge gestures for switching apps aren’t new, they’ve been on the iPad for
some time. The swipe up to app switch/go home is the only new gesture. Anyway
my point stands: the home button was a massively overloaded bit of UI and no
serious UX person would defend that.

~~~
zimpenfish
> The edge gestures for switching apps aren’t new

These aren't edge gestures - they're on the Home Indicator. And "3D Touch Edge
+ swipe" was already on the iPhones.

> the home button was a massively overloaded bit of UI

Cannot disagree.

